# Cloth Diapering



## Chelsea59 (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm on a tight budget and diapers are expensive for me. Any of you brave ladies trying cloth diapering or have experience with it?


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes, the start-up does cost. But if you keep throwing diapers away that not only adds up but you are throwing the money away. :wink:

I think that I spent about $200.


----------



## Deborah (Dec 6, 2002)

My daughter did cloth diapers. She was able to plug into a network of other mothers who were using cloth diapers and as children outgrew them they got passed on.

You need access to a good washing machine and hot water is helpful.

I also did cloth diapers, but my experience is so long ago as to be useless. Back when I did diapering we still used PINS!

This looks like a good introduction http://www.alternative-mama.com/cloth-nappies/ but you have to wait a moment for the article to appear, just ignore the stuff at the top asking you to click on a button.


----------



## Chelsea59 (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks! I will give this a try. Hopefully, this will help me maintain my sanity.


----------



## Deborah (Dec 6, 2002)

Chelsea59 said:


> Thanks! I will give this a try. Hopefully, this will help me maintain my sanity.


Frankly, I don't understand why cloth diapering turned into such a big challenge. With the lovely diaper covers now available and the easy to use diapers, it is a lot easier than it was 50 years ago.

Plus, in years to come you'll have a great selection of house cleaning rags > from the diapers you don't pass on to other happy mothers.


----------



## mary32882 (Nov 22, 2016)

I used cloths diaper for my child.First time you have to spend some money but for second baby you can store those when he/she don't use .Thus cloth diaper save money than disposal diapers


----------



## johal Singh (Jan 9, 2018)

This is amazing thanks to shearing...


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

You can buy a couple dozen Kawaii one size pockets with 48 inserts for about $130. Imo this is very economical and they are decent diapers. 

Prefolds and covers are also economical but you have to buy multiple sizes. Buying used is a great savings, I got 3dozen gently used pockets for $125 (a $450 value). I've used cloth with multiple children, you can either reuse them or resell


----------



## ajpense (Dec 8, 2011)

Buy waterproof covers and cloth prefolds to lay inside of the covers. If you buy covers instead of pocket diapers you only need five or six covers and you just wash them in the sink and hang them to dry each evening. You can even line them with kitchen towels (from good will) if you can’t find any prefold diapers available.


----------

